# Ticket info



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

I am driving on a main road in a small town when the driver in front of me pulls over to the right. I look in my mirror and see a cop car with his lights on so I pull over too behind the first guy. All the sudden the cop car is behind me. The car in front of me leaves and I'm like,what's going on?Long story short, he asks for my license and reg and when I ask him why I have been pulled over, he tells me I was doning 51 in a 35. I'm shocked! I tell him I did not think my car could even go that fast! So, I get a ticket that says posted, lidar, estimated with a 427 feet. Someone, please tell me what all that means!!!
Thank you in advance (PS. it happened on 4-20 at 4-20PM weird or what?)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Posted meants the Speed limit is posted on a sign somewhere on the street.

As for the Estimated and Lidar:

The Officer first estimated your speed between the distance of 427 feet (about 4 telephone poles) in his estimate he thought you were speeding so he then used Lidar to confirm his estimate which said you were going 51 MPH


Just pay the fine.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He got you on lidar...pay the fine and slow down and know he didnt confuse the car infront of you with your car.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

NYGoldiLoc said:


> I am driving on a main road in a small town when the driver in front of me pulls over to the right. I look in my mirror and see a cop car with his lights on so I pull over too behind the first guy. All the sudden the cop car is behind me. The car in front of me leaves and I'm like,what's going on?Long story short, he asks for my license and reg and when I ask him why I have been pulled over, he tells me I was doning 51 in a 35. I'm shocked! I tell him I did not think my car could even go that fast! So, I get a ticket that says posted, lidar, estimated with a 427 feet. Someone, please tell me what all that means!!!
> Thank you in advance (PS. it happened on 4-20 at 4-20PM weird or what?)


I don't see why you are so confused about the car in front of you pulling over first. Obviously, you are such a dumb-ass that the vehicle in front of you noticed the cruiser before you did. All cars go at least 50 mph.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I hate that defense. If your car can't go 51 mph, you need a new car because yours is dangerous.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, my car can do 51mph in the first gear at 5500 rpm. Stop whining and lying and pay the damn ticket kid.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NYGoldiLoc said:


> I am driving on a main road in a small town when the driver in front of me pulls over to the right. I look in my mirror and see a cop car with his lights on so I pull over too behind the first guy. All the sudden the cop car is behind me. The car in front of me leaves and I'm like,what's going on?Long story short, he asks for my license and reg and when I ask him why I have been pulled over, he tells me I was doning 51 in a 35. I'm shocked! I tell him I did not think my car could even go that fast! So, I get a ticket that says posted, lidar, estimated with a 427 feet. Someone, please tell me what all that means!!!
> Thank you in advance (PS. it happened on 4-20 at 4-20PM weird or what?)


I would blame the three characters in the car in front of you with the bumper sticker that read....

"the right to arm bears shall not be infringed"

I'm sure you know who they are.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> he tells me I was doning 51 in a 35. I'm shocked! I tell him I did not think my car could even go that fast!


Were you driving a golf cart?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

when I ask him why I have been pulled over, he tells me I was doning 51 in a 35. I'm shocked! I tell him I did not think my car could even go that fast! 


A few words to the wise.
dont use this for an excuse in court!


----------

